# help replacing a transfer case seal.



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

I think the seal numbered 20 in this picture is leaking on my transfer case. I jacked my TT up on the drivers side and about a cup full of fluid ran out of the transfer case and the whole underside of my car is covered with it as well. The drips seem to come from where the passenger cv axle attaches. How do i go about getting the flange the the axle attaches to off so i can replace that seal.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

You have to get a super small 6mm allen key about 18" into the drive flange. That's what I had to do to remove my transfer case from the transmission when I did my clutch last summer. It requires a 1/4" drive 6mm socket and lots of extensions (or as I did, a long 6mm allen driver bit, 1/4"hex head 1/4" drive socket, 18" 1/4" drive socket extension, and some tape).

Edit: I understand you're not removing your transfer case in this scenario; this should get your drive flange out, though, and replacing that seal should be cake once you do.


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

So i know that part, i had the case off when i built my motor this summer, but i still dont know how to remove the flange. It didnt come off when i pulled the t case off the transmission.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

You may need a puller, but I don't think anything else is holding the drive flange in there other than that 6mm allen. Possibly a circlip? My Bentley says that drive flange seal replacement is covered under front suspension, but it's not...


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

Will trans fluid leak out of the transfer case if the car is jacked up at an extreem angle. Kinda like you were gonna role it over by jacking the drivers side up to high.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Yes, if you're pulling that flange out. I would drain as much as possible beforehand.


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

*Pulling the flange is simple with the right tool*

I split the transfer case off my trans when I did my clutch this past summer, and left the xfer case in the car. I used the same 6mm driver that is used to remove S4/S6 AAN intake manifolds.

T10197
https://audi.snapon.com/SpecialToolsDetail.aspx?itemId=30430003

All of about $11.

Remove the bolt from the flange, remove the flange/axle shaft from the xfer case and replace the seal. You will want to have the xfer case drained at least if you have some weird angles happening.


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

Plot twist, there is a crack on the side of my tanfer case. Almost looks like a plate or cover of some sort. Can it be fixed with a good tig weld?


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

It may be fixable with JB weld. I ran a JB welded oil pan on my mkIV golf for years. I would still call a welder to see what he thinks.


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

Not fixing this bad boy.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Oh crap. I hope you can find an unmolested one cheap.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

Alec's TT said:


> Not fixing this bad boy.


02M 409 148 A


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

I got one from a member on here with 58k for $200!


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

A whole case that is!


----------



## chad1230 (Nov 5, 2002)

How do you actually remove the output flange from the bevel box? Just pry it off?




quattrosNrabbits said:


> I split the transfer case off my trans when I did my clutch this past summer, and left the xfer case in the car. I used the same 6mm driver that is used to remove S4/S6 AAN intake manifolds.
> 
> T10197
> https://audi.snapon.com/SpecialToolsDetail.aspx?itemId=30430003
> ...


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

Once you remove the bolt buried inside it, the passenger side flange/shaft just slides out. Minimal force required.


----------

